# /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: No such file or directory



## Eddie10 (Apr 22, 2007)

My tivo can't seem to find the rc.sysinit.author file. However, it's there and the chmod has been set to 755 and it shows in ls -l as being executable.

This is the line in my log - 
kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: No such file or directory

I thought maybe I might have used a windows editor for it, so I deleted the old one and typed a new one using joe, which I them also chmoded to 755. It still can't find the file.

I can't figure out why it can't find the file. I'm using a Series 1 DTivo, which has just just been updated to 3.5b.

Also, the file has the correct name and hackman can edit it, so the file isn't misnamed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Is it in the active root partition? Put it in both to be sure.


----------



## Eddie10 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's on the active partition which is hda7, but I can copy it to hda4 to be certain, but I'm pretty sure hda7 is the active partition (it's what comes up with df). Any other ideas?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Can you go to the directory it is in and then do an ls -l and a pwd and then post the results?


----------



## Eddie10 (Apr 22, 2007)

Finnstang said:


> Can you go to the directory it is in and then do an ls -l and a pwd and then post the results?


Here is the relevant part (it won't let me post them because it's convinced it has one more more URLs or image calls) -

-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 22519 Apr 21 15:48 rc.sysinit
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 42 Apr 22 14:34 rc.sysinit.author


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You have to kill the intrid or your changes, including the author file, will vanish when you boot.

The easiest way is to use the turbonet install CD or go to Steve Jenkins site.

Series 1 DTivo units, that have never been hacked, also have to FLASH the ROM.

I think some of the kernels floating around may have already had this done.


----------



## Eddie10 (Apr 22, 2007)

lew said:


> You have to kill the intrid or your changes, including the author file, will vanish when you boot.
> 
> The easiest way is to use the turbonet install CD or go to Steve Jenkins site.
> 
> ...


I already killed the initrd (I used the Cachecard drivers disk) and I've rebooted a number of times without incident (except for it not being able to find my author file).


----------

